# 1911 grips



## enido34 (Jun 6, 2006)

i need some info on how to make 1911 or 1991 grips does anyone know were i can find the info :-D


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The first obvious thing to me is to remove the ones on your gun and go from there.
What kind are you trying to make? Wood, ivory, stag? Plain or target?

The hardware you need is probably available from Brownell's. Wood or other materials from various sources.

What tools do you have? M1911 grips are pretty plain, and for the M1911, the simpler the better. Most home workshop tools will do except for checkering, which can be had from Brownell's.

This help much?

Bob Wright


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I'm in the process of completing some grips for my 1911. Everything is going very good and has been easy so far, regarding getting the proper shape. I think the hard thing will be to perfectly align the grip screw holes (I advise using a good drill press) and getting the exact size and type of bits for the holes. Two bits will be required; one for the bushing and one for the screw head. I have the sizes at home and a place you can order them from for about $13 each. Not cheap, but if you are going to make some more it's well worth the money. I'm presently out of town but will be back Friday late and will be glad to forward that information to you this weekend.
Charlie


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Ok I found the info I had in my other computer. This is a copy and paste from a post in another forum:

The small diameter is 15/64"
The countersink for the grip screw and the bushing 'flange' on the bottom side of the grip is 9/32". Odd sizes - not easy to find.

I tried and tried practicing on 10-15 sets of grips to get the countersinks perfectly centered on the hole. Even clamping the grip down, drilling the 15/64" hole, then changing bits to the 9/32" for the countersink produced slightly off centered countersinks.

The only good way to drill the hole and countersink is to use a step drill. I had several made at Bits and Bores.com:

http://www.bitsnbores.com/html/step_drills.html

Hope this helps.
Charlie


----------



## .45 cal Sushi (Jun 4, 2006)

Try this it worked for me. :-D 
http://www.blindhogg.com/grips2.html


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Hey thanks. That'll help.


----------

